# girls.....



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

girls will always confuse me.....theres this girl at work who i was seeing for like a week, then she said she 'likes' me but doesnt 'feel' anything and didnt think it would work (she wouldnt tell me what she was thinking but i knew so i said, "you dont think it will work").....now, work is retarded cause i told her i really couldnt be friends with her for the simple fact that i liked her more than a friend, and the last thing i said to her was "it was nice to get to know you and that i was leaving for the navy soon, so you dont have to worry about me" (she told me once that there was a guy calling her from the army saying that he's coming home to her, but she doesnt like him like that, and she wouldnt wanna wait anyways)....so thats why i said she doesnt have to worry about me.....then the next time i saw her at work she was wearing her hair down like i said she should but she never did until we were over....this girl doesnt make any sense...and like, we havent talked sense and today at the end of work she was cleaning **** and i was getting parts for the slicer (i work at stupid *** arbys) and i took a second to get it, didnt say anything cause i really dont have anything to say, and she kindof threw a dish she was cleaning with attitude or some ****........it makes no sense, cause i cant just be friends with her, but i feel like we have somethin, or somethin......i just dont know....girls confuse me.......yall got anything (lol, im kindof laughing, but not really)....but if you got ideas on what you think, it'de be appreciated.....thanks......


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BigNate,

She's probably taken aback by your feelings. She may also think she has you wrapped around her finger or something with some of her behavior. I would try to move on. She has issues.

Romance in the workplace is a number one no-no in my book. Things get weird.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Romance in the workplace is a number one no-no in my book. Things get weird.


Generally that is a rule for me too but then again that is how I met my husband.. :stu


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

And for the OP, dont let this particular girl shape your belief about women in general....women are not another species, we are real humans just like you ....



> ...then she said she 'likes' me but doesnt 'feel' anything and didnt think it would work..


I think that says it all.....forget her.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

She's not into you and she sounds like a ******, kick her *** to the curb...and don't date coworkers, it's bad news.

Great sig Penny.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Penny said:


> women are not another species, we are real humans just like you ....


Do you have any proof or documentation to back that up? :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Classified said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > women are not another species, we are real humans just like you ....
> ...


 :spank  :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Strange Religion said:


> She's not into you and she sounds like a ******, kick her *** to the curb...and don't date coworkers, it's bad news.
> 
> Great sig Penny.


Thanks Ashley....its from that old song Doll Parts...

And I love your new avatar pic!!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks for the post.....i dont know, this ****s stupid to me......


----------



## LoverBoy (May 9, 2007)

Workplace Romances=NoNo

UNLESS it is a Job you don't mind Quitting =) 
Things can get weird. She can start crap. But if its a crap job like Arbys game on.

All this is is a big game man. It's like learning how to play a video game with one life. You gotta learn how to beat the first level the second, and your gonna **** up and have to start back again.

**** with her emotions. Tell her to shut up and kiss her. Flirt with girls who are totally hotter than her when your working. When you close invite one of your hot girlfriends have a blast and totally ignore her. Call her a dork. Tell her you can't hang with her because she is ****ed up. Tell her you like her and IF ANYTHING she would be a cool friend, say shes your new best friend and kiss her, tell her shes reminds you of your annoying little cousin or sister, tell her shes a fat, compliment her. 

Take her on a rollercoaster of emotions. And lead the way


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Penny said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > She's not into you and she sounds like a ******, kick her *** to the curb...and don't date coworkers, it's bad news.
> ...


I know, it's such a beautiful song.

"Yeah, they really want you
They really want you
They really do
Yeah, they really want you
They really want you
But I do too."

Another favorite line, "I love him so much it just turns to hate"
I've felt that before.

Almost makes me want to cry when I hear it.

...and thankyou so much for the kind words!


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

LoverBoy said:


> Flirt with girls who are totally hotter than her when your working.


You are in SA forum, in case you forgot.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Stanley said:


> LoverBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Flirt with girls who are totally hotter than her when your working.
> ...


LOL, not to mention that most of those things are just plain mean and unnecessary.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

thats some gameplan you got loverboy....ima have to look into somethin like that.....but ****s still retarded to me....


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

honestly.....i just dont like girls, like, i like them, im not gay or nothin.....but ****s just stupid....im probably just gonna not even try.....its stupid to me......


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

bignate said:


> im probably just gonna not even try.....


 :lol How many times have I told myself that, and yet I still keep trying.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

LoverBoy said:


> @#%$ with her emotions. Tell her to shut up and kiss her. Flirt with girls who are totally hotter than her when your working. When you close invite one of your hot girlfriends have a blast and totally ignore her. Call her a dork. Tell her you can't hang with her because she is @#%$ up. Tell her you like her and IF ANYTHING she would be a cool friend, say shes your new best friend and kiss her, tell her shes reminds you of your annoying little cousin or sister, tell her shes a fat, compliment her.
> 
> Take her on a rollercoaster of emotions. And lead the way


 :get

Erm, okay...I think thats actually kind of cruel to do that to someone (play with their emotions like that). You wouldn't like someone to play with your emotions like that would you? :troll

I think thats the quickest way to a swift kick between the legs after a week or two :lol


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

we'll see......but i really dont think of a point to do so......but thats just me speaking, we'll see though.....


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

dude, this girl is out of her god damn mind...im just postin to keep tabs on the situation or whatever....this girl asked me if i wanted a ride home like 2 days ago, and we havent talkin in like a week or more....so we get to my house, and i was like "whats up", we were still in her car....she was like, "oh nothin"....then some one called and she talked for a minute, i was about to leave, cause i was thinkin what the ****.....but then she got off....and she just started talkin regular or whatever....and it was quiet for like 30-40 seconds maybe...and i was just thinkin, so i asked...i was like, "why do you wanna be frineds with _me_) ...and she kindof laughed like, "what kind of question is that"....and was like, "im seirous"..i was like, "why do you need me as a friend when you got like 20 other guys you can just call, why you need nate"....and shes gettin all worked up and ****, and i was pretty much the only person talkin the whole time, and i was just lettin **** out, i wasnt tryna be an *******, but i was just letting my mind go, i really didnt care at the time.....she wasnt cryin or nothin, but she was getting all worked up, and i didnt understand it....and i was tellin her "i wanna be with you, i cant just be friends, i dont wanna see you with another guy and just be your friend" and its like she dont understand that ****.....and then after about 40 minutes of me pretty much just talkin, she finally aswered my first question that started the conversation that i knew was gonna happen....and she was like "your a good guy, and your always there for me, and your just a good friend"...and i was like, "okay, thats tight, thats the way i wanna be percieved"....but it still didnt change nothin...and i told her that i wanted to be with her, and thats the only reason that i wanted to hang out with her in the first place....then a bunch of bull **** arguing was happining and blah blah....and she said just go, and pulled out of the driveway all fast and ****, i was just smilin, i dont know, i wasnt tryna be an *******, but she broke up with me....it made no damn sense why she was getting worked up....and i was tellin her, that it is always like that, its like, she never wanted to tell me what was on her mind....its just rediculous...and i know neither of us is gonna quit, cause it took me forever to get this dumb *** job, and i aint lookin again....this girl is out of her mind....i think she was more mad cause i wouldnt give her, her way, and i know she's used to gettin it....she thinks the sun rises and sets on her ***, and its funny to me.....i dont know....im just writin whats on my mind....


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I found a nice quote on http://www.bash.org



DragonflyBlade21 said:


> _A woman has a close male friend. This means that he is probably interested in her, which is why he hangs around so much. She sees him strictly as a friend. This always starts out with, you're a great guy, but I don't like you in that way. This is roughly the equivalent for the guy of going to a job interview and the company saying, You have a great resume, you have all the qualifications we are looking for, but we're not going to hire you. We will, however, use your resume as the basis for comparison for all other applicants. But, we're going to hire somebody who is far less qualified and is probably an alcoholic. And if he doesn't work out, we'll hire somebody else, but still not you. In fact, we will never hire you. But we will call you from time to time to complain about the person that we hired._


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

hahah, so true so true. 

But I will say this in defense for girls: Youu can't turn the heart to do something it doesn't want to do. My closest guy friend has a crush on me and he's the sweetest thing on this earth and would treat me like gold, and is athletic and tall, and I tried to picture us together for months. I tried to imagine kissing him and holding him and the works and I'll be honest: It grosses me OUT! The guy I dated last treated me like gold until he broke my heart, and I'm crazy about him and he owns my heart at the moment. The heart will do what it wants.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

NightinGale said:


> It grosses me OUT!


Mind if I ask why?


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

Stanley said:


> I found a nice quote on http://www.bash.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like it was written by a bitter male best friend. the truth is more along the lines of "we're going to hire somebody who is better looking and/or makes us hot for them".


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea yea...but this girl is crazy...and thats all i have to say as of right now, ***** is crazy, period....


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Wait what just happened :b ? jk 

Unlike what others have said and what I have said in the past I think our best shot at meeting someone may be work. I'm paranoid about it going bad or getting a false sexual harassment claim but still think it's a place worth trying. For me there isn't really any girls of interest where I work.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea....i really dont get along with girls, unless there completely crazy, yep, what can i say....and work isnt too bad with her still there, we just never talk or nothin, we have an agreement, and that is mutual that we cannot be friends, and wont be together....i was at work today though, and i was using the bathroom alot cause i had too, cause i was drinkin alot of water to try to clean my system for a drug test, and the manager was all "mad", but he really wasnt, its just funny....then he just told me to leave, and i left, it was funny....but yea, i still dont think i will ever find anyone, unless they either, find me drop dead gourgious, we have the same problems and can relate, or if she just doesnt care about how shy i am and see's past it....but i still dont think its gonna happen.....but whatever.....


----------



## Travis111 (Oct 9, 2007)

look at it this way Nate. you either have feelings for someone or you don't. it's not their fault, it's just the way it is. if you like this girl so much you should try and get over her and stay friends with her. i've been rejected 3 times and have been able to stay friends with two of the girls, even though it was really awkward for a while. but the thing is they were so nice to me, even when they were rejecting me that i didn't just want to forget about them. you need to come to the realization that it will never happen between you and her. once you get there, you should try and be friends again but it does seem like this girl cares about you, even if she doesn't want to date you.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea...she told me she cares about me...and honestly, i am over her, like, i dont wanna be with her anymore, i dont wanna sit and wait....but i always see her cause i work there...i do understand that nothing will happen with us, but i dont wanna be her friend so she can call me when she has a bad day and "talk" about it...thats your boyfriends job....i may seem bitter or whatever, but im kindof not....im just keeping tabs on the situation...i appreciate what you told me though....

..im just not the type to be friends with girls that ive had feelings for...its just me....i dont see the point in being just "friends" with a girl, its pointless to me....unless she plays basketball, then i can be friend cause we can hoop together...but besides that, im not gonna be a friend with a girl, its stupid....

but i can understand what your saying....im just kindof stubborn in sertain situations....its just me, **** chang'n for someone else...but i do appreciate the post....


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

lol....i had to dig for this one...

but i dont know if you remember me talking about this situation....but i quit this job a while ago, and last night i went to arby's and seen her lol.....and i was kindof, "messed up".....so it was just funny, but i just felt like posting this.......


----------

